

‘Cloaking’ device uses ordinary lenses to hide objects across range of angles - aethertap
http://www.rochester.edu/newscenter/watch-rochester-cloak-uses-ordinary-lenses-to-hide-objects-across-continuous-range-of-angles-70592/

======
TTPrograms
This lens configuration would be pretty obvious to anyone who's taken optics
101. It's a just a telescope with f1=f2.

------
jetspoon
It seems to be working very well on this website.

The link appears broken to me.

~~~
sergers
Been down for hours at least.

Google cache
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.rochester.edu/newscenter/watch-
rochester-cloak-uses-ordinary-lenses-to-hide-objects-across-continuous-range-
of-angles-70592/)

Alternate site with same/similar info [http://phys.org/news/2014-09-cloaking-
device-ordinary-lenses...](http://phys.org/news/2014-09-cloaking-device-
ordinary-lenses-range.html)

